# Tensaw river



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

I always launch at upper bryants landin and its always calm i was wonderin if there is anyone who launches at lower bryants if it ever gets rough at tht ramp or not i kno down river more it does from storys from ppl


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Speck it doesn't start getting rough until you get down to the mouth of middle river. Between there and Graviene Island is the worst stretch. But it's usually on an out going tide.

It won't be rough at Lower Bryants.


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks bud


----------

